# wolfgang puck is a hack



## JohnT (May 4, 2014)

Now I have been to Austria, I have sampled all Vienna has to offer in the way of food. One of my best friends is from there and she is into food an much as I.. nowhere, and I mean nowhere in Austria can you find a bean sprout pizza. 

Perhaps he should come to my house and i can teach him how to make a decent spatzle Or snitzle!

what a California hack!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (May 4, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Now I have been to Austria, I have sampled all Vienna has to offer in the way of food. One of my best friends is from there and she is into food an much as I.. nowhere, and I mean nowhere in Austria can you find a bean sprout pizza.
> 
> Perhaps he should come to my house and i can teach him how to make a decent spatzle Or snitzle!
> 
> what a California hack!



We lived in Austria for 1 1/2 years and I don't remember bean sprouts but I do remember corn on pizza. And I love spaetzle and schnitzel.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 4, 2014)

Does this refer to something? Where did you come across this?

I hope you pronounce it "spaytz-la." And I hope you spell it "schnitzel."


----------



## JohnT (May 5, 2014)

Since when does spelling count??

Seriously, sorry about the spelling. I posted this thread while eating dinner, while having a conversation with my wife, and from my cell phone. That stupid phone keeps autocorrecting to alternate words, then re-auto corrects when I try to correct the auto-correct. Quite frustrating! I figured that the spelling was close enough.

This came about at dinner. I made a Hungarian beef stew (perkert) and spaetzle (all from scratch). I really turned out good. "Let's see Wolfgang Puck make a meal like that" is what my wife said. 

I realized that whenever I have seen Puck on TV or went into one of his restaurants, there was not a single dish that I would say is Austrian or even appetizing. I posted the thread to see what other folks think about him. 

Actually, I grew up knowing them as nokedli (spelling is correct). I have always been told that this means "knuckles" in Hungarian, but I do not know for sure. I call them spaetzle (I pronounce is as "spay-t-zell" which I know to be wrong) because very few folks would know "nokedli".

I will post my recipe on the "what's for dinner" thread.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (May 5, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I will post my recipe on the "what's for dinner" thread.



There was a dish that used a bow tie pasta and I believe ham bits in it...you wouldn't happen to have the recipe for that one too. I can't remember what it's called though.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 5, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Since when does spelling count??



Sorry, I didn't mean to be a jerk. I was really moved to post just for my first question, viz., "what the heck was this about bean-sprout pizza?" The comment about the pronunciation of _spaetzle_ just reflects a little pet peeve of mine. But while I was at it, had to bust you on the schnitzel spelling! 

Believe it or not, I know almost nothing about Wolfgang Puck. I didn't even know he was Austrian. The only one of his restaurants I have ever been to was in O'Hare!  So I am ignorant -- and sometimes ignorance is bliss!

A bit tangential, but I love Austria!


----------



## JohnT (May 5, 2014)

ShelleyDickison said:


> There was a dish that used a bow tie pasta and I believe ham bits in it...you wouldn't happen to have the recipe for that one too. I can't remember what it's called though.


 
Was it almost buttery/creamy, perhaps had peas in it also?


----------



## JohnT (May 5, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to be a jerk. I was really moved to post just for my first question, viz., "what the heck was this about bean-sprout pizza?" The comment about the pronunciation of _spaetzle_ just reflects a little pet peeve of mine. But while I was at it, had to bust you on the schnitzel spelling!
> 
> Believe it or not, I now almost nothing about Wolfgang Puck. I didn't even know he was Austrian. The only one of his restaurants I have ever been to was in O'Hare!  So I am ignorant -- and sometimes ignorance is bliss!
> 
> A bit tangential, but I love Austria!


 
No problem SG... 

There is no mistaking the fact that Wolfgang Puck is Austrian. He speaks with the classic "Arnold Schwarzenegger" accent. He cooks dishes more suited to the "California Healthy" crowd and bills it a authentic Austrian cuisine.

On a side note, I love schnitzel and start by making my own breadcrumbs from a toasted fresh loaf of bread. It really makes a difference!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (May 5, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Was it almost buttery/creamy, perhaps had peas in it also?




Yes it was. Although I never ate the peas....nasty bit they are. 


"Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


----------



## sour_grapes (May 5, 2014)

JohnT said:


> There is no mistaking the fact that Wolfgang Puck is Austrian. He speaks with the classic "Arnold Schwarzenegger" accent. He cooks dishes more suited to the "California Healthy" crowd and bills it a authentic Austrian cuisine.



Ahh, I see. I have never heard him speak. (There are some advantages to living under a rock!  )

Speaking of Austrian cuisine, I loves me some _Kürbiskernöl_ (pumpkin seed oil), which practically flows freely in southern Austria. Wish I had a good supplier of it here, other than the $8-a-bottle version at the health food store.


----------



## JohnT (May 5, 2014)

ShelleyDickison said:


> Yes it was. Although I never ate the peas....nasty bit they are.
> 
> 
> "Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


 
Not sure what it is called, but this seems close...

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Bow_Ties-with-Peas-and-Ham-Martha-Stewart


----------



## Jericurl (May 5, 2014)

> I do remember corn on pizza.



What is the deal with that?
I had a friend move to Korea for a couple of years to teach english. One of the first korean phrases she learned was "No corn on my pizza, please."


----------

